# mossberg problem



## little hunter (Oct 12, 2006)

i own a mossberg 20 gauge and while i was deer hunting this weekend the safe broke. it happened once on saturday and then it happened again on sunday night while i had a deer 10 or 15 yards from my stand. it gets stuck on safe while it is off safe, i took into a local gun shop and thay said it was quite commom with mossbergs. i was wondering if anybody elso has hade this problem.


----------



## deadeye06 (Aug 6, 2006)

I have, spray some wd40in there and it should work loose.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I agree W/deadeye except I'd never use WD-40 on anthing you're going to use when it's cold and/or dusty. A spray with Teflon (rem oil etc) or a synthetic gun lube of some sort should solve your problem.


----------

